# Vox - Matchless - Marshall... Oh my!



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

Hi Everbody...

So I play mostly blues and some classic rock. I have two heads and 4x12's. Both are JCM800 2203's. I love these amps. Always have. Always will. But now I'm looking at a summer and fall full of jam nights, gigs and other types of shows and I need a smaller, lower powered and much easier to transport combo for these shows.

By way of speaking with a few other fellow musicians I am test driving three amps this week. I would love to have your opinions of these amps - especially from those who may have experience with the same models.

I would also love to hear some suggestions from you all regarding other amps. After all this is only a list of three. They are...

Matchless 30/15 1x12
vox AC30 C2 
Marshall 1962 Bluesbreaker

I look forward to all input!


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Bogner Goldfinger 45
Suhr Badger


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

While I'm sure these are nice amps, the price tags are in part brand name driven. As per RobQ, you might be pleasantly surprised what's out there in the 30W-40W range from other builders. Cheers


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Marshall 1962 Bluesbreaker man....all the way...it's a great amp..lite..and sounds insane.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Bluesbreaker would be an excellent choice since you love the Marshall sound. Also, Marshall made a few different JCM800 combos back in the day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What's your budget?

Have you considered Dr Z amps?
Worth a look. Try a Maz 18 if you have a chance.

I have no experience with the amps you mentioned though.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Out of those three, I'd go with the BluesBreaker. It's a crazy awesome amp, way high up on my wish list. I demo'd an AC 30 last year when i was in Georgia for a few weeks, it was a great sounding amp too, especially with an OCD in front of it, but not like the Bluesbreaker. The Matchless is a great amp too, but I've always been off put by their lack of mid controls.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I can speak from experience on all the amps you mentioned but I would HIGHLY recommend you look into a Matchless Chieftain. Yeah I'm biased as I own one but I've played literally HUNDREDS if not THOUSANDS of amps in the last 15+ years having worked at 2 high end guitar shops. The Chieftain will give you a little Marshall and Hiwatt as it has EL34s but it has a nice deep reverb (NOT fender style unless turned ALL THE WAY UP) and a REALLY flexible master volume and EQ. There's also some Bassman and a bit of Vox in there to my ears due to the brilliance control. Overall a pretty unique tone but an outstanding tone none the less.
The Chieftain is a very versatile amp that covers anything from blues to jazz, classic rock, funk and prog/fusion for me on a regular basis and has exceeded all my expectations.
Basically, a tone machine through and through. Took me a few weeks (8-10 hours of loud rehearsals) to really figure it out but when I did.....WOW! TONE!

Now the negatives.....I have a 1x12 combo and it's EXTREMELY heavy! (probably 75+ lbs.) over 100lbs with an ATA case.
They're pricey and quite rare. Very picky and somewhat "HARD" on tubes as the plate voltage is at or exceeds 100% of the tubes capacity.

Overall though very much worth it and overall the best amp I've ever owned and played even. Perfect for my somewhat varying needs.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your responses. I have read them all very carefully. I have to admit that at first I was quite taken by the Matchless. The lack of controls actually appealed to me. Simple designs are typically best in my experience. However, the Bluesbreaker was always an amp I thought I wanted. I am a huge fan of the "Beano" album and have often pursued similar tones.

The Matchless is being offered for $1999 and was traded into the store with a Stagemaster road case.
The Bluesbreaker was also previously owned and is being offered for $1499
however... The AC30 C2 gets great reviews from a lot of people. And it's being offered for only $960

So you can all see my dilemma. My budget was to try and stay at 2G's including tax (or less of course). Obviously I would be a little over with the Matchless.

The Marshall arrives from Vancouver tomorrow. So I will be bringing in my fiddles and my pedal board and test driving all three! 

I will look into the Dr Z and the Chieften, but I think I would be significantly over budget at that point (?)


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Reese said:


> Thank you all very much for your responses. I have read them all very carefully. I have to admit that at first I was quite taken by the Matchless. The lack of controls actually appealed to me. Simple designs are typically best in my experience. However, the Bluesbreaker was always an amp I thought I wanted. I am a huge fan of the "Beano" album and have often pursued similar tones.
> 
> The Matchless is being offered for $1999 and was traded into the store with a Stagemaster road case.
> The Bluesbreaker was also previously owned and is being offered for $1499
> ...


You can probably find a 2x12 Chieftain for roughly $2000 and a 1x12 a bit less. 
Just might be really tough to find one locally. Good luck with the amp search!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Have you considered Dr Z amps?
> Worth a look. Try a Maz 18 if you have a chance.
> ...


The other guitarist in my band uses a maz 18 2x10 combo with reverb he bought about 10 years ago and sounds fantastic. It's fairly light, not that hard to find and would be well under 2k.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

*Vox - Matchless - Marshall... Oh my*

I have not looked into the Maz yet - but certainly will.

Today I played two amps for quite a while...

Vox AC30 C2 - Sounded fantastic with just my LP plugged right into the front of it. We pushed the top boost channel and then jumped the normal channel in and WOW! Loud. Articulate. And very, very responsive to picking dynamics. The EQ settings were very interactive and there was a limitless variety of sounds. The Greenbacks didn't hurt either.

Matchless 30/15 - Super clear and very much an instrument in itself. Reminded me of something you might hear on a Santana album (not that I compare my chops to his). It could sustain forever if I wanted it to. My "go to" amp guy says its a work horse and will take years of abuse on the road. I did find it limiting though as far as tweaking was concerned. Just one volume, tone and master knob and a hi/lo switch on the back. I do appreciate simple, but this have felt too simple.

They lo introduced me to the Boogie TA15. Had some balls, but not the tone I'm looking for.

...sorry for the long winded detail... Hopefully you are all just as nuts about gear as I am


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a note from the other side about Bluesbreaker reissues.
I've had four of them. I want them to sound like a vintage Marshall so badly, I make excuses for them.
Here's my personal opinion/experience. First, they are heavy. Secondly they are 24-28 watts RMS. thirdly they don't sound like vintage Bluesbreakers. So taking an underpowered, heavy amp to a gig to not get the sound I want is crazy.
What I do like about them is their clean tone.....superb IMHO....the tremelo is great, and the styling is killer. I've even had them slightly modded to be more like a vintage Marshall but still no enchilada.
I should also point out that I have had two originals.......sadly long, long gone.....and they are freakin' killer........buy way too much dough now.

Cheers
pete


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Reese said:


> I have not looked into the Maz yet - but certainly will.
> 
> Today I played two amps for quite a while...
> 
> ...


Here's my 2 cents. I used to gig with an AC30CC2. It was a great amp - heavy and I could never turn it up to where it sounded really good, but a great amp. I switched from that to a Vox handwired AC15 reissue with a celestion blue. That amp was better - loved the EF86 channel and it was easier to get around with than the AC30. I then sold that and picked up a matchless lightning reverb 112 combo. The matchless is far and away the best of the bunch. I love the tones I can get out of it and they are built like a rock. Both of my voxes weren't bad, but I had to repair the AC30 more than once and the craftsmanship just wasn't great. The matchless is built like a tank and will hold it's value better, and I think they're just fantastic amps.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

faracaster said:


> Just a note from the other side about Bluesbreaker reissues.
> I've had four of them. I want them to sound like a vintage Marshall so badly, I make excuses for them.
> Here's my personal opinion/experience. First, they are heavy. Secondly they are 24-28 watts RMS. thirdly they don't sound like vintage Bluesbreakers. So taking an underpowered, heavy amp to a gig to not get the sound I want is crazy.
> What I do like about them is their clean tone.....superb IMHO....the tremelo is great, and the styling is killer. I've even had them slightly modded to be more like a vintage Marshall but still no enchilada.
> ...



This is about the tenth time I've heard that statement this week! It has me concerned (if not convinced) that Marshall missed the mark when they reissued this amp. I'm surprised to learn this because they did an amazing job when they reissued the JCM800 and the Plexi.

The 1962 is still in transit and should be here either tomorrow or Thursday... Now I'm skeptical going to this taste test.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

sivs said:


> Here's my 2 cents. I used to gig with an AC30CC2. It was a great amp - heavy and I could never turn it up to where it sounded really good, but a great amp. I switched from that to a Vox handwired AC15 reissue with a celestion blue. That amp was better - loved the EF86 channel and it was easier to get around with than the AC30. I then sold that and picked up a matchless lightning reverb 112 combo. The matchless is far and away the best of the bunch. I love the tones I can get out of it and they are built like a rock. Both of my voxes weren't bad, but I had to repair the AC30 more than once and the craftsmanship just wasn't great. The matchless is built like a tank and will hold it's value better, and I think they're just fantastic amps.



If you don't mind me asking... What version of the AC30 did you have? I was speaking with somebody who told me the newest ones that Vox makes are much sturdier than the previous CC series.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Just a note from the other side about Bluesbreaker reissues.
> I've had four of them. I want them to sound like a vintage Marshall so badly, I make excuses for them.
> Here's my personal opinion/experience. First, they are heavy. Secondly they are 24-28 watts RMS. thirdly they don't sound like vintage Bluesbreakers. So taking an underpowered, heavy amp to a gig to not get the sound I want is crazy.
> What I do like about them is their clean tone.....superb IMHO....the tremelo is great, and the styling is killer. I've even had them slightly modded to be more like a vintage Marshall but still no enchilada.
> ...


I will begin with the caveat that I have never played an original Bluesbreaker, so you have me at a disadvantage there. I'm also commenting based on my JTM45, which from what I understand, is essentially the same amp, sans tremolo.

I really like my JTM45, on the neck pickup is warm and fat, on the bridge it screams and just oozes classic rock. I can get a killer AC/DC sound, but I also get great cleans and if I turn it up all the way, it gets juuuuuust heavy enough to cover some more modern stuff. It's my desert island amp and I will never sell it, even though it's a lowly reissue. Having said that, I've had some mods done to it. I have it running KT66s and had to make some adjustments to the circuit to prevent some issues inherent to the RI JTM45s when running KT66s, I also lowered the filter cap values and altered some of the resistor/capacitor values to be more vintage-accurate. I don't know if I just have a "good one," or maybe my ear's not that great, or maybe I don't have the right frame-of-reference when it comes to vintage amps, but _to me_ this amp is an absolute killer.

Also, running KT66s, I'm getting about 37 watts out of my JTM45, which is WAY more than loud enough, thanks! But then again, I have no use for headroom


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

hollowbody said:


> I will begin with the caveat that I have never played an original Bluesbreaker, so you have me at a disadvantage there. I'm also commenting based on my JTM45, which from what I understand, is essentially the same amp, sans tremolo.
> 
> I really like my JTM45, on the neck pickup is warm and fat, on the bridge it screams and just oozes classic rock. I can get a killer AC/DC sound, but I also get great cleans and if I turn it up all the way, it gets juuuuuust heavy enough to cover some more modern stuff. It's my desert island amp and I will never sell it, even though it's a lowly reissue. Having said that, I've had some mods done to it. I have it running KT66s and had to make some adjustments to the circuit to prevent some issues inherent to the RI JTM45s when running KT66s, I also lowered the filter cap values and altered some of the resistor/capacitor values to be more vintage-accurate. I don't know if I just have a "good one," or maybe my ear's not that great, or maybe I don't have the right frame-of-reference when it comes to vintage amps, but _to me_ this amp is an absolute killer.
> 
> Also, running KT66s, I'm getting about 37 watts out of my JTM45, which is WAY more than loud enough, thanks! But then again, I have no use for headroom



The JTM45 is one of the all time best amps ever made.

It would appear to me that if I should decide to purchase the RI version of the Bluesbreaker it will require some mods in order to even come close to the Beano version of the amp. I will now also have to consider looking into the potential cost of the mods.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Reese said:


> If you don't mind me asking... What version of the AC30 did you have? I was speaking with somebody who told me the newest ones that Vox makes are much sturdier than the previous CC series.


Yep, it was a CC2, so the new ones may be better. The vox's are a great bang for your buck... you could buy two for the same price as the matchless and run them stereo! (I'd still rather have one matchless...)


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

sivs said:


> Yep, it was a CC2, so the new ones may be better. The vox's are a great bang for your buck... you could buy two for the same price as the matchless and run them stereo! (I'd still rather have one matchless...)


1 Matchless for me over 2 Voxes any day for me too. No question about it.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

sivs said:


> Yep, it was a CC2, so the new ones may be better. The vox's are a great bang for your buck... you could buy two for the same price as the matchless and run them stereo! (I'd still rather have one matchless...)


The guys I'm dealing with are insisting that the new Chinese mde C2's are much more durable and better made... They obviously have something to gain by selling it to me... But they are the same guys who could also push to sell me the Matchless or the Marshall.

The eager musician in me is telling me to grab the Matchless. The practical business man in me is saying the Vox is a much better bargain.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Reese said:


> The guys I'm dealing with are insisting that the new Chinese mde C2's are much more durable and better made... They obviously have something to gain by selling it to me... But they are the same guys who could also push to sell me the Matchless or the Marshall.
> 
> The eager musician in me is telling me to grab the Matchless. The practical business man in me is saying the Vox is a much better bargain.


If you can afford either of the amps. Let your ears decide and you'll likely be happier that way. Also, my personal experience in compromising by buying something that's "good for the price" means I eventually end up selling it (at a loss if purchased new) and getting the good one eventually. There aren't many amps on the PLANET better than a Matchless. I know my Chieftain isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

captainbrew said:


> If you can afford either of the amps. Let your ears decide and you'll likely be happier that way. Also, my personal experience in compromising by buying something that's "good for the price" means I eventually end up selling it (at a loss if purchased new) and getting the good one eventually. There aren't many amps on the PLANET better than a Matchless. I know my Chieftain isn't going anywhere.



Good point.


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

Okay. I'm on my way with my pedal board and a couple of my fiddles. Wish me luck all. And thank you all very much for some great input.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Does it have to be a new amp? In the last few months I have seen a couple UK made AC30's up for sale and they were in the $1200-1500 price range. They're considered better made than the new Chinese made ones, but I have heard that there are reliability issues with AC30's in general and that they require a lot of maintenance. I have never owned one so I'm probably just spreading rumours!

My own story, I was looking at an AC30cc a couple of years ago but read some horror stories online that put me off the idea. I ended up doing some research on AC30 clones and found myself a Mayfly BC30. They were made in Ottawa in the mid 2000s by Trevor May. I picked one up used for $1100. It sounds like a beefed up AC30, is handwired and well built. They're hard to find but I do seem them pop up from time to time

The Valvetech Hayseed 30 also gets many favourable reviews as the best AC30 clone. Mail order only I think. I would have gone this route had I not found a Mayfly.

Valvetech Amplifier Company

There's also the VOX HW series, picked up used the same price as a new AC30. This is an AC15 head & cab just down the road from you as an example. Much easier to have serviced than a PCB version.

Capsule Music


Noticed this Bluesbreaker RI as well

Capsule Music



Just food for thought!


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

Well guys I bought an AC30 today and oddly enough I am also considering the Bluesbreaker as well. Much to my surprise the Matchless just didn't have the same throaty feel and response as the other two. The 30 doesn't need much of anything in front of it... In fact I'm thinking about just using my delay and my wha.

Im going to consider trading in one of my JCM's. I'm in the studio this weekend but will be back at this on Monday.

Thnks again everybody.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Good buy. I'm sure you'll be happy with your choice. Like I said before, I really liked the AC30 when I demo'd it last year. Keep us posted on the Blusebreaker situation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Don't trade a JCM800, sell it outright.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the Vox Ac15 and I swear it sounds like heaven! So the AC30 should be as good!
Good purchase


----------



## Reese (May 6, 2012)

Well in a very interesting turn of events this past few days - My local retailer let me borrow the 1962 for a few jams to get a better feel for it overall. I have learned that this particular Bluesbreaker has been modded to house the KT66's in place of the stock 5881's that come with the RI. I think I have totally flip flopped on the amp I have chose for gigs. This Marshall is far beyond what I was able to get out of it in the music store when I was doing the side by side taste testing!


----------

